# Solid Gold Barking at the Moon dog food



## Karen1 (Nov 6, 2008)

I was very impressed with this food. My dog did great on it. It's expensive but worth every penny.


----------



## Monica_A (Oct 30, 2009)

I have a siberian Husky who had several allergies, I spend a lot of money when I first got him, the breeder had him on ukanuba, and vets didn't know what was wrong with him, they try medicine, other prescribed foods,powders, etc. my poor dog was sknny, dehidrated for over two months having diarreah every single day, ovbiously I was really frustrated with the situation, one day a friend from work told me about Solid Gold barking at the moon and also told me about allergies and other things that are bad for dogs ( honestly I was not educated about dog food at all I thought IAMS was the best and oh boy I was wrong) after doing research I found solid gold being one of th best to try next ( .. and I tried ukanuba,Iams,Blue buffalo,Fromm and nothing would work ).My dog is the healthiest dog now , he has an amazing and shiny coat, his behavior has changed a lot, he is happier, and the diarreah stop completely, and it has been over 5 months now, no sign of diarreah. the only thing bad is expensive, but is worth it.


----------



## ROB (Apr 19, 2009)

Agree Monica, This is good food. Many popular brands have too much corn & other grains. Expensive, but worth it.


----------



## Deb1 (Aug 2, 2009)

Solid Gold Barking at the Moon is the best food I have ever fed adult dogs, they all do great on it, and love it. I have tried many premium dog foods many just don't agree with my dogs, I have never had a problem with Barking at the moon. Deb


----------



## SANDI (Aug 15, 2009)

I HAVE TWO PITBULL'S.I BOUGHT EVERY KIND OF DOG FOOD TO MAKE THEM GAIN LBS.TO LOOK BETTER.SO I BEEN BUYING TASTE OF THE WILD,BARKING AT THE MOON & BOTH SEEM TO WORK GREAT!THEY LOOK GOOD. I WOULDN'T CHANGE THESE'S DOG FOOD FOR NOTHING.YES.THE PRICE IS ON THE HIGH SIDE BUT ITS WORTH EVERY PIECE.


----------



## April_Lynn_Easley (Oct 27, 2009)

I had the honor of working with Sissy (she created Solid Gold) for 16 months from 1/2004-5/2005. She: has a genious IQ, graduated Columbia University, has a PhD, is the foremost canine, feline, and equine nutritionist in the world, never stops researching, reads 19 different publications regularly ever month, goes to dog shows around the world, has regular contact with UC-Davis, (they wanted her to teach a nutrition course there). She knows her stuff. She is for real. All of those products are made with human grade ingrediants. Bob is also a wealth of information. He has been working with her for 20 or 30 years now. I do not currently have any furry children. But when I get the next, nothing but Solid Gold products will go in or on them from the bone marrow, MSM, yucca, aloe-bi liniment, flaxseed oil, shampoo, treats, sea meal and kibble.


----------



## Tamaraja (Jan 5, 2010)

Nice food, have recommended it for years to my grooming clients. However, whoever is writing their print ads, needs to go back to high school and learn how to form correct paragraphs and sentence structure. Those ads are embarrasing...


----------



## Debra1 (Apr 27, 2010)

I've used solid gold adult maintenance food for years. However, they recently shut down their california plant and the food we are getting now (made in Missouri) causes our dogs to have very soft stools. I called Solid Gold and they admitted that many people are calling to complain that their dogs are having problems with the food from the missouri plant. They claim the formula hasn't changed, but the size and colour of the pellets is different from what we used for years. My pet store owner also noted that many people are moving away from Solid Gold due to inconsistancy problems. Too bad, it was a great food.


----------



## Jim_Dettinger (May 13, 2010)

Our Welsh Corgi also has alleries, thus we have been providing Solid Gold Barking at the Moon for several years. She used to love eating this food until recently(last 3 purchased 10 lb. bags). Now does not want to touch it. Just pushes it around in her bowl if we give it to her. Spoke with clerk at the store who indicated "Rumor" was Solid Gold was producing larger batches and storring it longer before distribution. The store has seen an influx of bags near or past expiration. While I have always checked the expiration, something has definitely changed. We have now switched to Natura Brands EVO and her eating habits have returned to normal and her stool is once again firm. In my Opinion, Solid Gold WAS a good food, now I would no longer recomend it to people.


----------



## buddy97 (Mar 29, 2010)

solid gold is manufactured by diamond, so none of that surprises me.

P&G has bought Natura, so my expectation is that somewhere down the road it will go downhill as well.


----------



## grkgod36 (Jun 27, 2010)

i loved this food but recently found out the they infact use a preservative for the fishmeal that is a carcinogen. 

for the guy that said he had the honor of working with sissy , the creator of this, tell her she should be ashamed. i dont mind paying a premium ,i always said you get what you pay for , but this is unacceptable.


----------



## grkgod36 (Jun 27, 2010)

btw does any one recomend any other good brands ? with no grain and good ingredients.
thanks.


----------



## Michelle11 (May 7, 2010)

nik My list of grain free foods:Orijen Champion pet foods.Before Grain Merrick Pet Care.Fromm has 1 grain free.Taste of The Wild but it's made by Diamond.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

I contacted almost every good manufacture about their fish meal and here is their response to me...This was back in April.

We do not add Ethoxyquin to our diets although the fish meal used may have been preserved it.

For the health of your pet, Solid Gold has always tried to avoid adding chemical preservatives to our foods and using ingredients that all ready contained chemical preservatives. It has come to our attention that fish meal certified free of chemical preservatives has been very hard to source lately due to the huge demand for it. However, we are excited to have secured a new source of fish meal that is certified free of chemical preservatives such as ethoxyquin. In May, this fish meal will become the sole supply of fish meal used in our dry dog and cat foods. We will continue to randomly test finished samples for the presence of chemical preservatives to ensure that you are feeding your pet only the best.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Here is my list and I well be changing things around in the future.

The A list
1.	Orijen
2.	Evo
3.	Wellness Core
4.	Instinct
5.	Go, Grain free only.
6.	Acana, Harvest, Pacifica & Grassland only.
7.	Innova
8.	Blue Wilderness
9.	Taste of the Wild, wetlands & prairie only, Grain free
10.	Artemis
11.	Fromm
Good quality for a low price

1. TOTW
2. California Natural
3. Health Wise
4. Kirkland, Costco

The B list
1. California Natural
2. Now, Grain free. 
3. GO, free indurance,chicken,salmon only
4. Merrick
4. Evangers
5. Timberwolf
6. Wellness
7. Solid Gold
8. Canidae
9. Health Wise
10. Karma
11. Nature’s Logic


----------



## Kramer (Jun 28, 2010)

Of the ones on your list, which one offers the best for a puppy? Innova? 
We have a 12 wk old Yorkie who way 2.2 lbs and has been eating Nutro puppy. I'm figuring the protein should be around 30% or less for this little boy.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Orijen and Acana are top of the line dog foods and both have puppy food. Now, Artemis, Wellness, Merrick, C.N.,Blue Buffalo and Solid gold all have decent to good puppy food. Kirkland (Costco) also has a fairly decent puppy food. Keep in mind all dogs do not do good on all dog foods. I have heard Innova is already starting to have issues with their dog food now that P&G bought them out. I always recomend adding a little unseasoned cooked meat (not fat and egg once in awhile) to all dogs diet and a good Vitamin can never hurt. Because I feed top of the line kibble(and a little real meat), I only use half the recomended amount of vitys to my dog.
I also wait at least a half hour after feeding before I give him any real meat and he thinks he is getting treats.
Here is a good site to look at what ingredients you should "not" feed your dog...Do a little reading and pick the one best for your dog.

http://www.dogfoodproject.com/index.php?page=badingredients


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

I guess I shoud mention Horizon Legacy also has a good puppy food.


----------

